# Three piece BO?



## still learning (Apr 19, 2006)

Hello, Years ago I bought two types of three piece "BO" staffs with screw together. One was black and red strips....not this one..to soft. The other was brown and look like bamboo staffs, 3 pieces.

I would like to order a couple more,(great for traveling) and the pieces can be use for kali sticks too. These are more for demo's only.

I loss the sales slip and cannot remember the company name and address?

Anyone know about this "bo" staff,3 pieces,brown or light tan. The name of the company who sells this?  

Can you please leave the name of the company and where we can contact them? ..Thank-you and Aloha


----------



## Flying Crane (Apr 19, 2006)

I don't recall seeing these, but it seems to me that the joints would be quite weak.  I wouldn't trust it, myself.


----------



## HKphooey (Apr 19, 2006)

I know of a two piece:

http://www.gungfu.com/cart-htm/weapons_chinese_weapons_staffs.htm

In the UK:

http://www.themartialartists.co.uk/metalweapons.php


----------



## still learning (Apr 19, 2006)

Flying Crane said:
			
		

> I don't recall seeing these, but it seems to me that the joints would be quite weak. I wouldn't trust it, myself.


 
They screw on like pool sticks...so far had mines for two years now...NOT for bo fightinng?  but for kata's it works.  Fits in a suit case and great for traveling to seminars and such.  ...Aloha


----------



## still learning (Apr 19, 2006)

HKphooey said:
			
		

> I know of a two piece:
> 
> http://www.gungfu.com/cart-htm/weapons_chinese_weapons_staffs.htm
> 
> ...


 
Thank-you! These look great..the ones I am looking for is not made of fiberglass...more like a softer feel to them.  but I may check these out and order one of these fiberglass ones....thanks ...Aloha


----------



## HKphooey (Apr 19, 2006)

Here is another 2-pc, but graphite
http://www.martialartsmart.net/2pieceytaperbo.html


----------



## still learning (Apr 19, 2006)

HKphooey said:
			
		

> Here is another 2-pc, but graphite
> http://www.martialartsmart.net/2pieceytaperbo.html


 
Thank-you, It was not graphite either...and it was 3 pieces...Thank-you and Aloha


----------



## RyuKyuBushi (Apr 23, 2006)

Peter Carbones weapons connection has a very nice one


----------



## still learning (Apr 23, 2006)

RyuKyuBushi said:
			
		

> Peter Carbones weapons connection has a very nice one


 
Thank-you..I will check them out...Aloha


----------



## still learning (Apr 23, 2006)

still learning said:
			
		

> Thank-you..I will check them out...Aloha


 
Is there a web site?  I try looking..found none.....Please let me know how to get to this weapons connections? ...Aloha


----------



## Jetsi (Jul 31, 2008)

Hate to dredge up such an old thread, but does anybody have anything else about this?  I looked on WC and they had a two piece but not a three piece sectional bo.  I need one that will fit into standard luggage, so even two feet long might be pushing it.


----------



## chinto (Jul 31, 2008)

hmm never seen one.. but I think as others have that it would not be  a safe weapon, even for a good demonstrations. The joints would be very week compared to what a solid bo would be in terms of taking impacts or even the stress of fast swings!


----------



## bluemtn (Jul 31, 2008)

Well, so far I've found this, which is wooden, and a rubber foam one here.  That's all I could find at the moment...


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Aug 1, 2008)

http://www.taekwondotimes.com/store/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=39
That one splits into three pieces.

AoG


----------



## Jetsi (Aug 2, 2008)

Hey guys, thanks for the help.  Funny how we can all search the internet and find different things.

The two piece ones won't work for me, but that last 3 piece one will.  I have found this one made out of graphite:

http://www.wle.com/products/03679.html

The graphite one looks like it has deeper screws so it will probably hold together better, but I will have to compare price and durability before I commit, but thanks for the input.  I have added all of the sites to my bookmark on supplies in case I need to use them in the future.


----------



## Jetsi (Aug 9, 2008)

For anyone that is curious, I picked up the foam one from taekwondotimes.com, and I chose poorly.  It will fit in my bag and it will suffice for some training, but it is very flimsy and not what I had envisioned.  I didn't expect something as solid as a single piece of wood, but this one flexes a lot.

Perhaps I will get the graphite one soon, but for now this will have to do while I am on the road.


----------



## bluemtn (Aug 9, 2008)

I've heard that the graphite is a nice alternative, just so you know.  I personally have never used anything but wood/ rattan...


----------

